# my IBS Story



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello

I was diagnosed with IBS about 20 years ago. I had the colonoscopy, and a biopsy which at the time resulted in the IBS diagnoses. I had nearly 15 years of normal for me IBS symptoms ,which were manageable .

I decided 5 years ago to eat healthily, after a haemorrhoid .This meant fruit, veg and no junk/fast food. Since then ,I have had worse symptoms then before.

I don't have hard stools which cause haemorrhoids, but I get formed soft stools which leak for hours which in turn causes irritation.

I have seen a dermatologist which says the skin is just irritated, but where I had the pile, even thou it's gone, I'm always sore where is was (any thought on this?)

I have tried many diets, but all include fruit. Currently I have one pear peeled for breakfast, oat bar for dinner, and a few carrots for tea, every day. This keeps the stools soft ish,but with the leakage .

I thought about replacing the pear with a fruit lower in sorbitol & fructose, but which ones???

A few days ago, I went to gastroenterology, he mentioned Crohns & IBD. This scared me. He wants me to have another colonoscopy, but this scares me also. I had a bad experience with the first one.

I informed him, this would be the last option

During out talk, I stated again that the changes started when fruit was introduced, and suggested the FODMAP diet.Im waiting for an appointment with a dietician.

I don't think I have Crohns or IBD, I know my body. I'm sure its diet related

Your thoughts please ,on the above ,and any advice is appreciated

Thank you


----------



## L21444 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Pikman:

Nobody wants these problems or a Colonoscopy. We are all different with different symptoms. My husband has the IBS but I can empathize with the hemorrhoid and rectal skin irritation. I clean carefully with baby wipes after defecating. I have sensitive skin so I used those for people with sensitive skin. That has helped tremendously. Some have aloe vera too. In addition I use a baby formula...diaper cream with aloe vera, vitamin E and zinc oxide on the skin to guard when the skin is irritated. As a young person I had much skin irritation and am sensitive to harsh chemicals in cleaning soaps. You also might be irritated by citrus in your diet...I'm just guessing. I have limited my tomato and oranges to one each a day and that helps. My husband does not eat these at all. I cook all my veggies for my husband and we eat smaller meals. We also try to eat healthy foods. My husband loves bananas and apples, which he cooks before eating. Last summer we talked to 3-dietitians and since then he went from being chronically constipated to intermittent diarrhea. They all had different recommendations.


----------

